# Cutting diet and simple sugars after workout & please critique my diet



## go4kj (May 31, 2008)

I'm new to this forum and I must say the information on this forum is awesome.  I seriously started weight lifting and training about a month back and have made steady progress(As is to be expected in the initial stages of any new program).

My question is this- Simple sugars immediately after a workout, good or bad?  Every magazine article I've read recommends 20-40 Gm of simple sugars immediately after workout along with a whey protein shake.

Here's what my ultimate goal is-  Lean body mass and ripped physique with good proportions.  Think Spartans from 300(In my dreams!!!!)  I don't want to look like a Gorilla, you get the picture.  I know it's not going to happen overnight and is going to take months and years of commitment.  Am I on the right track?  I've read the article on the Cutting diet on this website.

Some info about me.  Weighed 195 pounds 45 days back.  I don't know how much bodyfat.  I'm going to find out next time I see the trainer at the gym.  I'm 5' 10 1/2 Inches.  Right now I weigh 179 Lbs.  Clothes are fitting much better and I can see more lean muscle and better definition. I consume approx. 1600-1800 Cal a day.  60-65% protein, 20-25% Carbs(I know I should be consuming more carbs, but I'm afraid of gainging bulk and not lean muscle) and about 10-15% fats mainly in the form of nuts.

I do cardio 4-5 times a week(after I lift weights) and burn approx. 300 calories every time I do it.  I'm contemplating doing cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach.  Good or bad?  I'm not doing HIIT right now, but I'm reading up on it and will soon be doing it.  Right now I just walk on the treadmill for 25-30 minutes.

All my protein is either from Whey, Casein, Egg  whites or Lean meat.  Carbs are from Wheat bread, Veggies.  I will add Oats soon.  I cheat once a week.  Haven't felt any cravings since I started the whole eating 6-7 small meals a day and drinking about 5-6 litres of water on training days and about 4 litres on non training days.  I drink Gatorade = 180 calories with  26 GM of simple sugars after my workout.  Should I continue to do it?

My supplements are Creatine- 10 Gm/day, Nano Vapor 2 scoops before workout(I hear the snickers!!!! I like it and it works for me.  I know it's probably in my head!!!!!), 4 caps Green tea extract and 400 mg caffeine a day.  Whey shake is ON gold standard and Casein is also ON. 


Will probably add Fish oil and Flaxseed oil too.  Thinking of adding Carnitine and Forskolin.  Yay or nay on the that?

I'm gaining strenght and lifting more weight everyday I go to the gym.

Training is not very organized and well planned right now, but I'm working on it.  Arms one day, chest one day, back and shoulders one day, legs and Abs one day with off days whenever I feel tired.  I will work on getting a better schedule put together.

Thoughts, comments, critiques, everyting is welcome.


----------



## jhawkin1 (May 31, 2008)

Many people here will tell you not to do cardio on an empty stomach and I would have to agree with those people.  The most basic concept you always want to stick to is to keep and gain as much lean muscle mass as you can.  The more muscle mass you have, the more calories (fat during rest) you will burn.  I love to do my cardio first thing in the morning, but never without some sort of protein (half a scoop of whey in my case because I also am cutting).  

Now, in response to simple sugars post workout.  Yes, that is a good idea along with your shake (whey protein).  I like to have a banana post workout with 2 scoops of whey (40 grams of protein).

When trying to thin out, fish oil is a great idea.  I try to get 6 capsules in a day, along with healthy fats including cooking with olive oil and using olive oil as a salad dressing, and snacking on raw almonds (only a hand-ful wil do).

All are welcome to critique my response, as well.


----------



## Built (May 31, 2008)

go4kj said:


> I'm new to this forum and I must say the information on this forum is awesome.  I seriously started weight lifting and training about a month back and have made steady progress(As is to be expected in the initial stages of any new program).


Nice work in keeping it going for that critical first month. 


go4kj said:


> My question is this- Simple sugars immediately after a workout, good or bad?  Every magazine article I've read recommends 20-40 Gm of simple sugars immediately after workout along with a whey protein shake.


I don't but I'm probably more careful with pre-workout nutrition than most. If you get in complex carbs about an hour before, and again right after, you're fine. But if you can afford the calories, by all means toss some dextrose into your shake. You can get it cheap at any place that sells winemaking supplies. Or you can pay way too much for it and get some sort of overpriced glucose/glucose polymer with flavouring. Either or. 



go4kj said:


> Here's what my ultimate goal is-  Lean body mass and ripped physique with good proportions.  Think Spartans from 300(In my dreams!!!!)  I don't want to look like a Gorilla, you get the picture.  I know it's not going to happen overnight and is going to take months and years of commitment.  Am I on the right track?  I've read the article on the Cutting diet on this website.
> 
> Some info about me.  Weighed 195 pounds 45 days back.  I don't know how much bodyfat.  I'm going to find out next time I see the trainer at the gym.  I'm 5' 10 1/2 Inches.  Right now I weigh 179 Lbs.  Clothes are fitting much better and I can see more lean muscle and better definition. I consume approx. 1600-1800 Cal a day.  60-65% protein, 20-25% Carbs(I know I should be consuming more carbs, but I'm afraid of gainging bulk and not lean muscle) and about 10-15% fats mainly in the form of nuts.



I'd re-think my diet if I were you. Listen, you sound like at your height and the look you're going for, you'll probably hit it at close to say 165-170 lbs, right? You're not going to gain any muscle on the calories you're eating - at best if you do this right you won't lose any. Suppose you would be at 7% bodyfat at 165. That means you'd have about 155 lbs lean mass on you. Let's assume you have this now. Make sure you get in at least 155g protein and at least 80g of fat daily, and aim for 25g fibre. The percentage approach licks - and it licks especially badly when you're cutting because it means you drop protein at the very time you need it the most. 

Increase you cals a bit. Try 2000 for a few weeks, okay? You dropped too low. 



go4kj said:


> I do cardio 4-5 times a week(after I lift weights) and burn approx. 300 calories every time I do it.  I'm contemplating doing cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach.  Good or bad?  I'm not doing HIIT right now, but I'm reading up on it and will soon be doing it.  Right now I just walk on the treadmill for 25-30 minutes.


Keep it the way you do it - after the weights. You'll burn off some free fatty acids mobilized by the lifting. No AM empty, okay? 



go4kj said:


> All my protein is either from Whey, Casein, Egg  whites or Lean meat.  Carbs are from Wheat bread, Veggies.  I will add Oats soon.  I cheat once a week.  Haven't felt any cravings since I started the whole eating 6-7 small meals a day and drinking about 5-6 litres of water on training days and about 4 litres on non training days.  I drink Gatorade = 180 calories with  26 GM of simple sugars after my workout.  Should I continue to do it?


See above reference to overpriced stuff. If you like it, use it. Otherwise, toss a scoop of dextrose into a whey shake and be done with it. 


go4kj said:


> My supplements are Creatine- 10 Gm/day, Nano Vapor 2 scoops before workout(I hear the snickers!!!! I like it and it works for me.  I know it's probably in my head!!!!!), 4 caps Green tea extract and 400 mg caffeine a day.  Whey shake is ON gold standard and Casein is also ON.


All of it's fine, and it's good of you to acknowledge the snickers. If it amps you up, go for it - it won't hurt you. 


go4kj said:


> Will probably add Fish oil and Flaxseed oil too.  Thinking of adding Carnitine and Forskolin.  Yay or nay on the that?


10g fish oil - very very good idea
Flax: nope.
Forskolin - waste of cash
Carnitine - massive waste of cash. There you go. 


go4kj said:


> I'm gaining strenght and lifting more weight everyday I go to the gym.
> 
> Training is not very organized and well planned right now, but I'm working on it.  Arms one day, chest one day, back and shoulders one day, legs and Abs one day with off days whenever I feel tired.  I will work on getting a better schedule put together.


Here - scroll to the end. All worked out for you. Think "movement patterns" rather than "bodyparts", k?
Got Built? » Baby Got Back



go4kj said:


> Thoughts, comments, critiques, everyting is welcome.





jhawkin1 said:


> Many people here will tell you not to do cardio on an empty stomach and I would have to agree with those people.  The most basic concept you always want to stick to is to keep and gain as much lean muscle mass as you can.  The more muscle mass you have, the more calories (fat during rest) you will burn.  I love to do my cardio first thing in the morning, but never without some sort of protein (half a scoop of whey in my case because I also am cutting).
> 
> Now, in response to simple sugars post workout.  Yes, that is a good idea along with your shake (whey protein).  I like to have a banana post workout with 2 scoops of whey (40 grams of protein).
> 
> ...



All very good ideas in here. And the fish oil is good for bulking too - it increases insulin sensitivity.


----------



## go4kj (Jun 1, 2008)

Appreciate the input guys.  One question for you built- More proteins?  I already consume more than 1 Gm/lb protein.  Do I need more?  Did you mean more carbs?  

Here is a breakdown of my protein intake=

AM 40 gm protein Whey shake as soon as I wake up.

10:00 AM= Lean chicken or Beef= 40-50 Gm protein

1:00 PM= 50 Gm Protein shake.

Post workout 75 Gm protein shake followed in one hour by dinner with 50 Gm of lean meat and 6-7 Egg whites

50 Gm of Casein before going to bed.

Am I not taking enough protein?  Is the timing not right?  I thought I was taking too much protein.


----------



## Built (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't actually care how it all breaks down. Just the numbers. If you're over a gram of protein per pound lbm, you're doing great. But higher is fine. I like mine well over 1.5g/lb lean mass.


----------

